# Rigging Trolling Motor Battery(s) on Cape Horn 17 with no



## steamin53 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've mounted a 24Volt trolling motor on my 97 17 Cape Horn. Iinstalled the two batteries on the deck rather than farther aft in the console becauseCape Horn did not build a "Tunnel" (a tube through which to rigwires) going forward from the console to the fore deck or locker. The result is aheavy bowas you can imagine. 

As others with later model 17 Cape Horns which have a tunnelhave done, I'd love to move the batteriesinto the center consoleto improve the weight distribution. Problem is, Ican't figure out how to make a way to run the cables forward. 

A while back someone I spoke on the phone with at Affordable Marine in Pensacola told me he had knowledge of a fellowin the city who had bored a hole below deck from in front of the fuel tank to the forward compartment under the foredeck and installedcables on these boatsin that manner.

Does anyone know who that might be?

Steve


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Hate to ask for help, not being able to return the favor on your cable routing issue, but I will anyway.



What's that Cape Horn weight? What thrust and shaft length on that trolling motor? Tried it out yet?


----------



## steamin53 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a 74# thrust 52" shaft. I have no idea what the boat weighs. Yeah I've tried it and it works ok. Initially mounted a 12 volt 55# thrust model which proved inadequate in thrust. Upgraded immediately to a 24 volt.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, i asked cause my 18 grady weighs like 2150 lb w/o the 150 yamaha. not sure yet of shaft length but thought i was gonna have to get most expensive trolling motor out there to make it right.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if your talking about these guys.

Affordable Marine Construction

Pensacola, FL 

Phone: 850-490-8087


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

When I did one on a '98 17ft Keywest, I had to run the cables from the console to the bilge and then to the bow and back aprox 3ft.



Total run was 70ft. Pos + Neg must be added together when figuring wire size. Thus 6ga wire was not gonna get it for the amperage draw. Yes I know, that looks like a misprint, but it's not.


----------



## steamin53 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's come-backs. 

Reeltime, Affordable Aluminum Products changed hands and may have also changed names I don't know. They had changed owners by the time I talked to someone there about this task. It is however the company previously owned by Tim Sandlin (I think that was the right last name).

X-shark, actually it wouldn't do anygood to run aft to the bilge. While there is a cable run going aft from the console; there isnone from anywhere going forward to the bow. Even the bow light wires are in the glass/foam.

Joe King, who used to have a shop in Pensacola and now owns Angler Marine here in Scottsboro, AL where I live, suggested possibly an above deck fiberglass cable run part that is used on some Carolina Skiffs. Wonder where I could get a piece of one of those. I only need a few feet... maby 3 at most.

Steve


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Give me a shout tomorow, I can give you a few idea's. Would need to see the boat, and I do have some of the above deck rigging tube you're talking about if thats the way you want to go


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a 94 Cape Horn 17 with a trolling motor on the bow.

When I mounted it, I wanted to do just like you and put the battery in the console, but there was not a way to get the wiring back there. I decided to seal off the front fish box and mount my battery in there along with a charger. I have a Minn Kota 55#, 12v, andit works just fine for me, and I have a 115 Yamaha and a stainless steel half-tower T-top. I haven't had any issues w/ not having enough thrust. Weird... 

Anyway, back to the issue --there is no way to get wiring back to the center console from the front unless you run it through the front fish box and then literally put it on the floor between the box and the console. The best way to do this would be to either cut the deck w/ a sawsall/dremel/router (OUCH!) and then mount a conduit at the deck level, fiberglass it in, then recover with new gelcoat. The other way would be to lay the wire on the floor, then use some fiberglass to build up around it and contour it out with the surrounding area and then cover with gelcoat to blend it in. 

As far as drilling a passage between the front fish box and the console area below deck, I'm sure it's possible, but it would bea PAIN. You'd have to pull your fuel tank at a minimum, then you'd have to get one of those flexible extensions for the bit, and I'm not sure how you would control direction, etc. I think you'd stand a chance of really messing something up doing that to be honest.

Right now I have a single 12V 500-amp battery up front and I'm planning on adding another. So far, the ride w/ the battery and trolling motor up there is actually better than before since the added weight helps in the chop.


----------

